# Tips in the Bay Area!!!



## LorenzoSF (Oct 24, 2016)

I've been reading about uber passengers giving tips, but I never got tips from any pax ever.
All I got is 4,84 ratings and 3 compliments in about 2 years.
Is it the Bay Area's pax or is it like that everywhere?
Are tips the exception?


----------



## litelyfter (May 10, 2016)

I started with Lyft earlier this year, did around 800 trips with a 4.95 rating for the last 100 trips. I was tipped (in-app) about 2 or 3 times out of every 10. Started Ubering several weeks ago, drive exactly the same way, about 150 trips. 4.85 rating, 4 tips for a total of about $35. So yeah, Bay Area Uber PAX are not likely to tip.


----------



## LorenzoSF (Oct 24, 2016)

I thought Bay area's people were good tippers, but given the chance they wouldn't tip at all.
Makes me wonder why I've been helping pax loading their luggage all this time.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Tips are rare for all x drivers. Some do better than others but no one is getting tipped more then 50 percent of the time..


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Here are my tip stats (90% based in SF):

Lyft (87 trips) avg tip $0.75
Lyft Line (41 trips) avg tip $0.73

Uber X (275 trips) avg tip $0.13
Uber Pool (69 trips) avg tip $0.14


----------



## Janice Record (Oct 29, 2016)

Normally I get 1 out of 10 in tips. Today I bought a bucket filled it up with candy and got 3 out of 4 in tips total of 12 dollars. Water is good too. It shows them you care about them


----------

